# New to the surf



## phillip.dial (Nov 6, 2017)

Just picked up my first surf rod and enjoyed a decent trip last weekend. Caught three Black-tip sharks all under 30" so I am not new to fishing but I am a surf newbie. My question is what are the seasons for for the different species? Bull Reds, Sharks and the likes. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

phillip.dial said:


> Just picked up my first surf rod and enjoyed a decent trip last weekend. Caught three Black-tip sharks all under 30" so I am not new to fishing but I am a surf newbie. My question is what are the seasons for for the different species? Bull Reds, Sharks and the likes. Thanks for any advice.


Now is the time for redfish as it continues to get cooler!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I always did great catching big sharks in the heat of the summer but in the middle of the night on any tide change my ob is just a 6'blacktip west gal beach


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

There are no seasons in surf fishing. The surf holds fish year round. Now, in the fall large numbers of bull reds come in to spawn, and black drum do the same thing in late winter or early spring, while most coastal shark species come inshore in late spring/ early summer to have their pups. With that being said, it still doesn't matter, because all of these species can be caught year round.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> There are no seasons in surf fishing. The surf holds fish year round. Now, in the fall large numbers of bull reds come in to spawn, and black drum do the same thing in late winter or early spring, while most coastal shark species come inshore in late spring/ early summer to have their pups. *With that being said, it still doesn't matter, because all of these species can be caught year round.*


you can catch sharks in the surf in winter??


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> you can catch sharks in the surf in winter??


Sure, there are lot's of sharks on the Texas coast in the winter. We caught this little bull shark Friday in Surf Side.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> Sure, there are lot's of sharks on the Texas coast in the winter. We caught this little bull shark Friday in Surf Side.


ill be sure to target them new years when we are in sargent!


----------



## ChapCat (Oct 1, 2017)

Here is a link to a chart put out by Padre Island Safaris, and legendary PINS surf guide Capt Billy Sandifer.

http://www.billysandifer.com/Best_Time_For_Species.php

IMO, this is not absolute, but just a general guide. For instance, I have caught some of my largest whiting in Jan, rated as only fair.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Black tips bite this time of year? What shark is the best eating? and how do you cook them?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Illbethere said:


> Black tips bite this time of year? What shark is the best eating? and how do you cook them?


I think the secret is bleeding them ASAP and keeping them on ice right away. Remove the skin since it contains uric acid and the blood line.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> Black tips bite this time of year? What shark is the best eating? and how do you cook them?


 The blacktip will leave when the water starts cooling off. Smaller blacktip in the 3' to 5' range are the best eating. It's important to only keep sharks that have been brought to the beach quickly. Long fights will cause latic acid and other chemicals to build up in the blood stream and give the meat a spoiled taste. If you decide to keep one, remove the guts, head, and , tail immediately, then rinse in in the surf and pack it in ice. Sharks and billfish are the only fish your allowed to remove the head and tail from before reaching it's final destination, to filet in on the beach in illegal. Make sure the shark is big enough so the part you keep, after removing the head and tail, is at least the 24" minimum as required by law. Once you get the shark home you can filet it off the skin and cut it into what ever size pieces you want. Get a bucket full of ice water and put the pieces in the ice water for at least a hour before freezing or cooking. The ice water will draw out the blood and other impurities that could make the meat taste bad. You will actually notice a scum layer on top of the ice water. To remove this layer with out it getting on the meat, simply put a water hose in the bucket at the bottom and let it overflow out of the top. Once all this is done you can cook it any way you see fit.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

you are a true wealth of fishing knowledge. Thanks!


----------

